# Angeln ca. 4km südlich von Brügge (West-Flandern) in Belgien - welche Papiere?



## Kandaules (10. August 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nächste Woche werde ich einige Tage ca. 4km südlich von Brügge (Belgien/West-Flandern) verbringen.

Genaue Ortsangabe hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.161...51.161113,3.258069&spn=0.004918,0.010375&z=17

Selbstverständlich nehme ich meine Angelausrüstung mit um ein wenig in den Kanälen Spaß zu haben.

Wer kann mir sagen, welche Genehmigungen/Papiere ich dort benötige und woher bekomme? Darf ich dort überhaupt ohne weiteres angeln?

Vielen lieben Dank

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## meet (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ca. 4km südlich von Brügge (West-Flandern) in Belgien - welche Papiere?*

Hallo,
ich habe vor einigen Jahren 50km von Brügge entfernt regelmäßig in Kanälen geangelt. Habe die Angel-Erlaubnis immer am Postamt kaufen können.
Ansonsten würde ich mich über Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße informieren, wie üblich!

viel Spaß

gruß matthias


----------



## Kandaules (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ca. 4km südlich von Brügge (West-Flandern) in Belgien - welche Papiere?*

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Bekomme ich die Info bzgl. Maßigkeit auch im Postamt? ich habe aber eh nicht vor, die Fische mitzunehmen.

Auf was bist Du in den Kanälen rund um Brügge gegangen und mit welchen Ködern und Montagen?

Danke

Gruß Kandaules


----------



## meet (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ca. 4km südlich von Brügge (West-Flandern) in Belgien - welche Papiere?*

hallo,
ich hatte damals so ne info-broschüre. ich denke aber, dass die dir da wo du den schein her bekommst, auch en paar worte dazu sagen können.
ich hatte hauptsächlich auf weißfische geangelt. Habe massig rotaugen, rotfedern, karpfen und karauschen gefangen. Montagen hatte ich 2 benutzt.
1. normale schwimmer montage mit 2gr schwimmer, 16er haken.
2. grundmontage 20gr blei, 8er haken
köder jeweils: maden ,Tau- und Regenwürmer

wenn man angefüttert hat, war einiges los im wasser.
der kanal an dem ich war , war allerdings etwas kleiner.
(gib mal bei maps.google.de "51.224284,2.994239" ein, da siehtst wo ich war)

Ab und zu hat auch mal was anderes gebissen, hatte mal nen Aal und nen Stichling und nen Bitterling.

Viel Spaß!

gruß matthias

PS: Könnte am WE mal zu hause auf der Info-Bröschüre nachschauen, was da so steht. Früher geht leider nicht!


----------



## Kandaules (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln ca. 4km südlich von Brügge (West-Flandern) in Belgien - welche Papiere?*

Danke für die vielen Infos.

Da wir bereits am Sonntag auf dem Weg nach Belgien sind erübrigt sich das Hineinschauen in die Broschüre.

Trotzdem vielen Dank

Gruß Kandaules


----------

